# Red Devil got me good



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hahahaha my 5.5" RD got me good today on both wrist, I get bit everyday but never on both wrist at the same time


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

:laugh:

Did it hurt? or just scare the sh*t out of you?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Did it hurt? or just scare the sh*t out of you?


 its doesnt look bad but its pretty deep, didnt scare me cuz i know he bites it was bleedign for a minute


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol







by your own fish


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got a female red devil about 13" What kind of damage you guys think she could do? Never been bit, but she tries all the time.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> I've got a female red devil about 13" What kind of damage you guys think she could do? Never been bit, but she tries all the time.


they hurt like hell. My 11" female FH usually gets me once or twice when i do water changes and she cuts me up pretty damn good lol.

Ill try to get a pic of it next time if I remember.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

:laugh: I love RD's. Mine do the same thing. Mean mofos.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Now I almost want her to bite me. This thread has got me curious.

Edit: I got bit the next day. Wish I hadn't asked for it!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=57787&hl=


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont lie you gave those to your self









mean fish there man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...












No p tank for you!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

you get bit everyday ? what do you do stick ur hands in the tank until they start to eat you? so then u can post on p-fury


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> you get bit everyday ? what do you do stick ur hands in the tank until they start to eat you? so then u can post on p-fury


 Feedings a bitch, hes a jumper......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nice red x


----------

